

ICombinator - Hacker News for the iPhone - ca98am79
http://www.icombinator.net

======
bdotdub
Hey cool, I created this :) How did you find it? It's still buggy. I was going
to release it in a couple of weeks.

Thoughts? Suggestions?

~~~
bdotdub
_UPDATE_ : Hey everyone, I've updated iCombinator with a couple of things:

1\. <http://icombinator.net/> now forwards to <http://www.icombinator.net/>
GAE doesn't allow naked domains anymore

2\. Added an icon for the web clip

3\. Enabled standalone status (thanks doctyper!)

Anyone have better artistic skills for the icon? I'm open to suggestions :)

~~~
dc2k08
you can have this one if you like:
<http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6992/icombinatortc2.jpg>

looking at their logo on the main site, perhaps this should be a little more
svelter: <http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7205/icombinator2nj1.jpg>

also this one: <http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/3392/icombinator3vo8.jpg>

~~~
dc2k08
scratch the rest:
<http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/3820/icombinator5wt8.jpg>

try that one. you can have any format you like if you want it. its a vector.

~~~
wensing
It's the flux capacitor!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flux_capacitor#Flux_capacitor>

~~~
dc2k08
non-1.21 giga-watt version:
<http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/4145/icombinator7xl0.jpg>

------
doctyper
Excellent, but you missed adding some goodies that would really make this
stand out.

1\. Add a webpage icon to the app. 2\. Enable standalone status, so the app
launches fullscreen instead of in Safari.

More info:

[https://developer.apple.com/webapps/docs/documentation/Apple...](https://developer.apple.com/webapps/docs/documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/ConfiguringWebApplications/chapter_8_section_2.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40002051-CH3-SW4)

~~~
bdotdub
Awesome. Thanks for the suggestions. Will look into it when I get back home :)

------
j2d2
Interesting. Hacker News is already very light but I like the bigness of
important things and smallness of others when I view it on my phone.

PG, I like this enough that it'd be neat if you gave us something similar so
our account info can go through you.

It doesn't seem to work as <http://icobinator.net> btw. The www seems
required.

~~~
bdotdub
Yup, working on the DNS stuff. Yeah, I just thought it'd be better on the eyes
:)

------
qeek
Now it's time to redesign the actual Hacker News site.

------
AndrewWarner
Well done. I read news on my phone, not on my computer. I wish other news
sources realized that. I can't tell you how many news sites simply crash my
iphone, but here are three: Portfolio.com, the Wall Street Journal, and Vanity
Fair. It's nuts.

~~~
pchristensen
With Instapaper you can read stuff in text-only. Plus you can read
disconnected (prob more useful for Touch than Phone)

------
puffythefish
Thanks, I've been looking for something like this!

I just have one gripe: <http://icombinator.net> (without the www) doesn't
work.

Other than that it's perfect

~~~
unalone
He said elsewhere that he's going to try to get that working tonight - it's on
the App Engine, so it's tricky.

------
venuem
If you have blogs and are looking to get them formatted for the iphone or
android platform. check out <http://venuem.com>

------
danw
Thats brilliant, thank you. I love the instapaper integration. Looking forward
to seeing the new/threads/profile pages if you're adding them :D

------
lhorn
I think a better (and cheaper) way to do this would be to create a custom CSS
file and assign it to ycombinator.com in Safari.

------
icombi
This works well on Android G1 as well, as most iUi web apps do. I wonder
though if it's best not to popup a new page when clicking through to an
article. With G1's global Back button it's not too bad to quickly go back, but
on iPhone, you need tap-swipe-tap.

------
kriyative
Also, check out <http://i.venuem.net/ychn>

VenueM is a general purpose solution for turning any RSS feed into a clean
looking iPhone web site.

------
lpgauth
Than you! I used to use the website Buxfer made (<http://buxfer.com/yc/>) but
it has been down for a while... Not too sure what is going on there..

------
unalone
Nice! It keeps the look and feel and works smoothly: just what I want from an
iPhone adaptation.

Is it tough making the sliding transitions? Or is there some basic code that
handles that?

~~~
bdotdub
I used iUI (<http://code.google.com/p/iui/>). There's a patch for smoother
transitions somewhere in there that I've planning to put in.

------
AndrewWarner
I wish it was easier to comment. I don't so much want to read the news as I
want to interact with it.

Still, I _love_ this. Every news site should offer this kind of iphone option.

------
sh1mmer
I've not really had trouble reading yCombinator on my iPhone and I can't vote
up stories on your 3rd party site.

So I appreciate the sentiment but I don't see the point.

~~~
wfarr
While I "see the point", I think you have a legitimate complaint with regards
to the voting.

------
dmpayton
Fabulous!

Request: Please add support for non-www domain. It took me a few minutes to
realize why I was getting 404'd on my phone but not in FireFox.

~~~
bdotdub
Yup, I'm trying. It's on Google App engine and its a little tricky with the
DNS stuff. Will try to figure that out tonight.

------
tzury
I wish ycombinator will be one day that elegant

------
sidsavara
I don't have any iPhone, but this is spiffy. Even in my normal Firefox window
;)

------
t0pj
Excellent.

Now if I could only cut and paste using my iPhone. ;)

------
trickjarrett
Well done sir, I will be using this on my ipod touch.

~~~
bdotdub
Glad you like it! Does the screen transition a little choppy on yours?

~~~
trickjarrett
No flicker at all, it seems to run pretty smoothly thus far.

------
geuis
I'm almost done with a same-domain bookmarklet that reformats HN for the
iPhone within the browser. No 3rd party sites will be required, and you can
interact with your account completely from the site.

